
ActivityPub, a decentralized social networking protocol - laphony
https://www.w3.org/TR/activitypub/
======
dang
Quite a few large discussions this year:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ActivityPub%20points%3E30&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ActivityPub%20points%3E30&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

